# Battery Tough Enough



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

ANYONE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH THERE FORD TRUCK
(GAS ONLY) WITH THE BATTERY WHILE USING THE ELETRIC PLOWS FISHER PARTICALLY? OR IS THAT NORMAL DRAIN FROM THE USE OF THE PLOW?payup


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

*bigger alternator*

What size alternator do you have in the truck? My F250 came with an 80 amp, which could barely hold it's own in the summer at night. I upgraded to a 160 ampeone, and it works wonders. When controlling the plow, the voltage still goes down alot, but I think that's gonna happen regardless. It jumps right back up, though. Try moving the plow as your moving the truck, thus keeping the RPMs a little higher. But if you're running a stock altermator, I'd upgrade it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Go with a bigger alt. and add another battery and you won't have anymore problems.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE INFO. I THINK ILL UP GRADE THE ALTERNATOR
THE TRUCK IS BRAND NEW JUST GOT THE TRUCK IN APRIL 03
ITS A F-350 CC SUPER DUTY V10. I JUST TRADED IN MY 99 F-250
POWER STROKE. NOW I MISS THOSE 2 BATTERIES. payup


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

hmm, i have the same issue with mine, lights and heat downgrade when raising. How would i configure the batteries. is there aftermarket shelve for two batteries? Do I run a cross-over batterry cable between the batteris so it's in series


```
main   
     |
     |
    +1 -->  +2
 
     -1 -->  -2
```
 Think this will effect the maintance warrenty from ford? Sorry for dumb questions, I just don't want to make an expensive mistake.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 16, 2003)

*Question for BCF*

BCF, any suggestions on where to find upgraded alternators? Both PEPBoys, Salvo only carry 70 and 80 Amp.

Thanks in advance

Robert


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Check your local electrical auto shop. Most of these type of places carry bigger amp alternators. As far as where to put another battery, most trucks have a space on one of the wheel wells. My truck came factory with 2 batterys so that spots taken.:waving:


----------



## raylesk (Oct 4, 2003)

*160 amp alt*

Great place for alternators etc
http://www.4alterstart.com/


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Summitracing.com has upgrade alternators.
If you add another battery get an isolator setup for it. Most bigger parts places have them right on the shelf $35--> 50 . Don't let some guys say you don't need them. A stronger battery will try to equal the weakers voltage and cause both to be low. Like it was said before, call a place that does automotive electrical stuff and see if they can upgrade you. We plow at slow RPM so it's never going to put out the rated amps. Have it tested you will be surprised at what it puts out. A 60 amp might put out 30 amps at 2K-RPM, your headlights/maker lights pull 15->20amps.Then that 10 amps is a weak battery charger at best.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*2 batteries or new alternator?*

I have a 99 f150. Lights dim when the pump is on. I am going to do one upgrade now. Which is the better upgrade if you can only do one? The new alt (130amp) or 2 new batteries?
My current alt is 90amp. My current battery is 4 years old. This is my first year polwing with this truck.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Go with the alt. first. That way when you get another battery, you have enough juice to charge them both.:waving:


----------



## raylesk (Oct 4, 2003)

"We plow at slow RPM so it's never going to put out the rated amps. Have it tested you will be surprised at what it puts out. A 60 amp might put out 30 amps at 2K-RPM, your headlights/maker lights pull 15->20amps.Then that 10 amps is a weak battery charger at best"

This is why I recomended alterstart--they have a 3g Ford alt that is rated at 160amps and puts out 75amps at 800rpm idle for $130 and for a few dollars more you can get much bigger. I am putting one of these on my FSB tomorrow and will post the results


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I just went through this, your factory alternator is only 80 amps, I bought a 200 amp one brand new from e-bay. It was $ 210.00, the company was located in Michigan so I was able to pick it up. I upgraded the wire coming from the alternator to 4 gauge, all you do is add an extra wire from the alternator directly to the positve side of the battery and away ya go....no more diming what so ever. You should also add an additional ground wire as well, this is important but usually forgotten. Let me know if you want the company name, they ship everywhere and were very professional.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Well it souns like the alt is the way to go.
Eyesell, Is the alt you refer to for the 250? I have a 150 with a 4.6 and all the books I have seen says the 99 f150 with a 4.6 comes with a 90 amp alt. Not that that is important. The important questions is the upgraded alt a direct replacement? In other word no modification necessary except for the upgraded wires (pulleys, brackets, belts, etc). Pep boys had a 130 amp alt that I thought we be sufficient. I don't know much about all the loads go on. Any first hand experience would be great.

Thanx again for all the input.

Joe


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

*alterstart*

I got mine off of ebay, but the company that sold it was alterstart. Check on ebay, they probably still have an auction for one. It'll say a 3G alternator for a '93-'93 Mustang, but they fit our trucks as well. The one modification you'll have to do is to trim the bottom bracket, as the new one is much bigger than stock. I used a 4" grinder for this. Alterstart also sells a cable(can't remeber if it was 4 ga or 2 ga) for like $25 or so, with the ends already on it. I decided to make my own, getting 4 ga from Home Depot, a long with the ring terminals and heat shrink. The only thing I didn't like is that the biggest fuse I could find was an 80 amp from Tweeter. So I got two, and have two lengths of 4 ga going to the solenoid. Other than that, the wiring is pretty simple, you can find details on the web. All in all it took me about 3 hours taking my time. If ya need anymore details just ask


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by computerguy _
> *Well it souns like the alt is the way to go.
> Eyesell, Is the alt you refer to for the 250? I have a 150 with a 4.6 and all the books I have seen says the 99 f150 with a 4.6 comes with a 90 amp alt. Not that that is important. The important questions is the upgraded alt a direct replacement? In other word no modification necessary except for the upgraded wires (pulleys, brackets, belts, etc). Any first hand experience would be great.
> 
> ...


It was a direct replacement, yes it was for the 03 250, but it has been working great. 200 amp is the way to go if you can, your voltage regulator will manage the extra power for you. Why mess with trying to install an extra battery, this is most definitely the way to go.

just my .02 cents worth


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> * Let me know if you want the company name, they ship everywhere and were very professional. *


Yes please, [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

EYESELL LIKE THAT IDEA BETTER THAN RUNNING 2 BATTERIES 
YOU HAVE NOT HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE BIGGER ALTERNATOR ? AND THIS WOULD NOT VOID ANY WARRENTIES ON THE TRUCK? THANKS


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORDV10 _
> *EYESELL LIKE THAT IDEA BETTER THAN RUNNING 2 BATTERIES
> YOU HAVE NOT HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE BIGGER ALTERNATOR ? AND THIS WOULD NOT VOID ANY WARRENTIES ON THE TRUCK? THANKS *


no, warranty still in tack, the name of the company is Navetta Auto Parts, ph: 586-773-2440, ask for Jim or Steve, I'm telling you these guys were a real pleasure to work with. I e-mailed them the attached picture to verify I was getting a direct replacement and sure enough, same damm style, fit perfectly. The guy also showed me how there alternators put out the amount of power, he was very informative. These pictures are my V-10 shots. Again, make sure you do the extra wire thing, 4 gage from the lug on the alternator to your positive battery post, and additional 4 gage ground wire, this wire can be obtained at any high end car stereo shop. I did the total change in about an hour....that include the extra wiring part.

Let me know if you have any other questions, always glad to help out !!

Frank


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

this shot and the one above were BEFORE the new alternator, just sent these for verification


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Eyesell,

Great info. Any chnace we can see the after pictures? I would like to see the extra wire.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll take some pictures tonight and post them a little later


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Another thing to keep in mind is that when you upgrade your alt make sure you upgrade your output cable so it can handle the increased load.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84deisel _
> *Another thing to keep in mind is that when you upgrade your alt make sure you upgrade your output cable so it can handle the increased load. *


must not of read the entire thread, that was highly suggested


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Eyesell, 
Did you ever get those pics?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by computerguy _
> *Eyesell,
> Did you ever get those pics? *


was out plowing a ton, I promise I will do so today and post them asap. sorry


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

EYESELL 
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THOSE PICS I WAS WONDERING IF YOU PUT IN A BIGGER BATTERY ALSO WITH THE INSTALL OF THE ALTERNATOR? OR DID YOU KEEP THE SAME 650 CRANKING BATTERY THAT COMES WITH THE TRUCK. HAVING FUN WITH ALL THAT SNOW OUT THERE? WE ARE LOVING IT HERE IN CT.


----------

